# Jigs



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've gotten some PM's lately to show some pics of the jigs I use. Here's a few of my favorite color combos.


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

Good looking jigs, Joel. You tie these yourself?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Joel...Kinda similar to the ones that I tie. I have been using a lite-brite dubbing for the head just to add a little extra. For anyone who is interested in steelhead fishing but not sure where to start, pick up some jigs that look like these....maribou jigs in black, pink, chartruce, etc. all work well in just about any water. Run a float with a few shot halfway down to the jig and try to keep it as close to the bottom as possible. Cheapest, and fastest learning curve, to steelhead fishing.

Just curious, anyone on here interested in doing a jig swap? Depending on how many people want to participate, you just tie up X amount of jigs and receive X amount back in different patterns.


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you say about maribou style jigs vs. minifoo style jigs?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Those are nice jigs archman!!!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

JohnnyN said:


> What do you say about maribou style jigs vs. minifoo style jigs?


I absolutely prefer maribou over foo style jigs. The maribou has far more movement to better entice strikes, even in the slightest of current the maribou flutters.

John


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, I tie my own jigs. I can actually tie one faster than I can put together an egg sack  Jojo is right, marabou will outfish mini foos any day of the week. It has so much more action. Tying your own jigs is the way to go. It's MUCH cheaper, you can buy better hooks than any pre-made jig, and you can come up with all kinds of different color combo. Don't let people fool you, bright colors like pink and chartreuse can work in gin clear water.

I like Muskie Jim's idea of a jig swap. Who else would be interested?


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice jigs Arch. I see that you have three that are unpainted. I use to paint mine but found that its more the action of the marabou then the paint that catches fish. I catch just as many with out paint as I did with. 

Im in on a jig swap and Ill even paint the heads so that they look pretty.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I will take part in a jig swap as well.

-KSU


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice looking jigs arch! What size heads do you prefer and how long are they?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I use a 1/32 or sometimes a 1/64. Depending on where I get the jigs, sometimes they are different. Most of the jigs I tie are at least 2 inches long, sometimes 3.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I think it is a cool idea too. I'd be in.

Joel,
can you recommend a few places to buy the jigs with the stronger hooks?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are the jigs that I tie...I prefer the bucktail with flash. They seem to be more durable and I like the minnow type action they have. A jig swap would be cool Jim, I'm in unless its already happened....send along a PM.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Great! Well the Jig Swap is on then! Anyone who wants to participate, just shoot me a PM. I will compile a list of all participants so we will know exactly how many jigs to tie. I was in a jig swap last year and got a bunch of really nice looking jigs. 

I will tie everyone up a sweet little trailer that I've been hammering fish on. It consists of a little flashbou, pink marubou, two trout beads, and some pink crystal meth dubbing. I'll tie it below a jig or below a fresh sack. It's a killer  It looks like this: 










I'll also tie a jig too, of course. The trailer is a bonus for participating. lol


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim, how exactly does the jig swap work?


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Ive been in several fly/jig swaps, and Jim chime in if the swaps youve been in or you want this swap to be different, but the swaps Ive been in went like this. If there are 10 guys in the swap including yourself, you send in 9 jigs (you not being included in the count of the jigs you send in. Of course its always nice to send an extra jig or two for the Swap Master to keep for doing all the work separating and repacking jigs). In some of the fly swaps we also put a tag of paper on the hook with the pattern name, recipe and the tiers name, but thats an optional idea. 

Put the jigs in a small tin and put the tin into a clasp envelope along with a self addressed stamped envelope for the jigs to be sent back to you. Its might also be a good idea to have a cut off date so everyone knows how long they have to make them. Of course the Swap Master has the last word on the ground rules, I'm just throwing out a few ideas.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

these remind me of some of the clouser minnows or bunny leeches I tie. only difference is the jig head. of course I am one of those fly fishing elites or whatnot. haha. do you guys use maggots on them or just fish um natural like a fly guy would?? do you drift it like a egg sack? I always swung mine like a minnow. never tried to drift one?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually use 2 maggots, but when the fish are ON, you don't need them....However, I always have maggots handy.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

corndawg said:


> Ive been in several fly/jig swaps, and Jim chime in if the swaps youve been in or you want this swap to be different, but the swaps Ive been in went like this. If there are 10 guys in the swap including yourself, you send in 9 jigs (you not being included in the count of the jigs you send in. Of course its always nice to send an extra jig or two for the Swap Master to keep for doing all the work separating and repacking jigs). In some of the fly swaps we also put a tag of paper on the hook with the pattern name, recipe and the tiers name, but thats an optional idea.
> 
> Put the jigs in a small tin and put the tin into a clasp envelope along with a self addressed stamped envelope for the jigs to be sent back to you. Its might also be a good idea to have a cut off date so everyone knows how long they have to make them. Of course the Swap Master has the last word on the ground rules, I'm just throwing out a few ideas.



That all sounds good to me, and I propose a little added twist that I have seen in a couple swaps before. Everyone submits one extra jig, (if there are 9 other participants other than yourself, than you submit 10 jigs), and the tier of the jig voted best by this forum then receives 2 of each jig (they get everyone's extra jig). We'd have to get quality pictures up of all the jigs and then set up a poll where everyone votes on their favorite. Of course, to show appreciation, it would be nice for everyone to put in a little something extra for the swap master's efforts. Oh, by the way, I want in on the swap!

John


----------

